

Microsoft: How We Evaluate the Experiences We Engineer - alrex021
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2010/09/28/how-we-evaluate-the-experiences-we-engineer.aspx

======
mrj
Whew, that's gag-worthy.

I think their problem is they are trying to make "experiences" when people
really just want quality software.

